# Gaming Stuhlauswahl: DXRacer Iron oder Nitro Concepts S300 oder ...



## blue_focus (28. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

Bin derzeit auf der Suche nach nem brauchbaren Gaming/Büro-Stuhl. Perma-Homeoffice lässt grüßen.

In der engeren Auswahl stehen derzeit die beiden oben genannten Modelle. Beide dann mit Stoffbezug, da Kunstleder bei meinen Recherchen wohl eher nicht so toll abschneidet. 

Warum die beiden? Den Iron kenn ich von nem Kollegen der absolut davon überzeugt ist. Bin selbst aber noch nicht drinnen gesessen. Der NC schneidet für seinen Preis überall recht gut ab, aber ist hald auch eine andere Preisklasse. Da ich selbst noch nie einen Gaming-Stuhl hatte, fehlt mir dazu auch jeglicher Bezug und mir kommt vor, je mehr ich mich einlese, desto unentschlossener werde ich.

Optik ist mir "beinahe" egal. Mir geht es da rein ums Funktionelle. Preisvorstellung liegt so bei max 400€. Wenns weniger ist ists super. Wenns mehr wird solls auf ein paar Euros auch nicht zusammen gehen. 

Bin ca. 188 hoch bei sportlichen 85-90kg.


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Dezember 2020)

Habe eine Omen Citadel für 350€ und bin zufrieden.
Für deine Größe und Gewicht sollte der auch gehen. Ich bin kleiner und leichter  
Probesitzen ist bei einem Stuhl Pflicht, hast du einen media Markt oder einen anderen Händler in der Nähe der Stühle verkauft? 
Bei meinem habe ich vorher Probe gesessen und der Stuhl hat mir sofort gefallen, deutlich besser als die Alpha Gaming Stühle für nur 100€ weniger.

Bei meinem Stuhl kannst alles nötige verstellen. Aber weshalb gefällt dir Kunstleder nicht? Auch Stoff hat seine Nachteile.


----------



## Cruach (29. Dezember 2020)

Schau dir auch mal Secretlab an. Ich hab den Titan seit ca. 2 Jahren. Toller bequemer Stuhl und schaut noch aus wie neu.


----------



## blue_focus (29. Dezember 2020)

Danke euch beiden schon mal für den Input.

Probesitzen ist leider momentan zu Lockdownzeiten nicht ganz so einfach. Media Markt hab ich einen um die Ecke, aber ich glaube der hat keine Stühle. Da müsste ich eher zu einem der Möbelhäuser fahren. Und die hatten die letzten Male als ich geschaut habe immer ne ganz seltsame Auswahl vorrätig. Also nicht, die Top-Charts der Gamingstühle, sonder quer Beet irgendwas. Kaum ein Modell dabei worüber ich mich vorher informiert hätte. Wenn man dann erst bestellen muss und dann unter Umständen wochenlang warten, nur fürs Probesitzen... Da fehlt mir dann irgendwie die Geduld 

Außerdem habe ich bei meinem derzeitigen Stuhl Probe gesessen und hatte den damals für super gut befunden. kA was mich damals geritten hat... Ich müsste wirklich nen Tag lang Probe sitzen um wirklich sagen zu können ob es passt. Nach ein paar Minuten fallen mir nicht komplett offensichtliche Probleme nicht auf. 

Zum Kunstleder: Es hat wohl nur den Vorteil gut abwischbar zu sein. Aber es ist eben nicht atmungsaktiv. Sprich im Winter saukalt, im Sommer heiß und man Schwitzt recht schnell darin, weil die Feuchtigkeit nirgends hin kann. Das liest man auch in den Tests so. Von der Optik her find ichs natürlich hübscher als Stoff. Alternativ gäbe es noch Echtleder, aber das ist dann wieder ne ganz andere Preiskategorie.

Übrigens den Omen hab ich auch schon gesehen in den Tests, der scheint auch recht gut abzuschneiden. 

Secretlab hab ich auch schon gelesen... ach es wird immer schwerer mit der Kaufentscheidung


----------



## Cruach (29. Dezember 2020)

Mein Secretlab hat Kunstleder (gibts aber auch aus Stoff). Ich glaub es gibt auch Qualitätsunterschiede beim Kunstleder. Auf meinem Titan schwitze ich eigentlich überhaupt nicht und wir hatten ja ziemlich heiße Sommer. Kalt ist Kunstleder eigentlich auch nicht, da der Stuhl ja in nem beheizten Raum steht.


----------



## ocquest (29. Dezember 2020)

blue_focus schrieb:


> Außerdem habe ich bei meinem derzeitigen Stuhl Probe gesessen und hatte den damals für super gut befunden. kA was mich damals geritten hat... Ich müsste wirklich nen Tag lang Probe sitzen um wirklich sagen zu können ob es passt. Nach ein paar Minuten fallen mir nicht komplett offensichtliche Probleme nicht auf.



Ja sehe ich genau so. Immer die Hinweise mit dem Probesitzen sind ja grundsätzlich schön und gut.
Man kann aber bei 2 Minuten Probesitzen im Laden einfach nicht erkennen, ob ein Stuhl für eine passt oder nicht.
Das merkt man erst, wenn man längere Sessions von mehreren Stunden in einem Stuhl verbracht hat.
Tut einem der Rücken dann weh wegen schlechter Lordosenstützte oder brennt der Arsch wegen schlechter Polsterung. Sowas merkt man beim Probesitze einfach nicht.

Bei dir geht es ja um Perma-Office + noch daddeln danach. Also wirst du jeden Tag locker mehr als 8 Stunden in dem Stuhl verbringen.
Mit keinem der von dir genannten Modelle wirst du bei dieser Sitzdauer glücklich werden.
Haltungsprobleme sind vorprogrammiert. Ohne hochwertige Schaumstoffpolsterung wird das nichts.
Jeder Stuhl, der so ein dämliches kleines Kissen als Lordosenstützte anbietet, fällt schnonmal grundsätzlich raus.
Das ist einfach nur billigster Schrott so ein kleines Kissen für 2€ in den Rücken zu schieben und zu glauben, das da irgendwas anständig gestützt wird.
So ein kleines Kissen für 2€ gibt es auf keinem einzigen "normalen" Bürostuhl für Erwachsene, weil niemand je auf die Idee kommen würde, das es in irgendeiner Weise ergonomisch sein könnte. 

Wenn es unbedingt ein Stuhl mit dem Wort "Gaming" drin sein muss, dann kann man dir allerhöchstens noch den Backforce One oder den Gamechanger empfehlen, weil das echte Bürostühle von echten Bürostuhlherstellern mit Kompetenzen in dem Bereich sind.
Alle anderen Stühle egal ob Maxnomic, NobleChairs, DXRacer, SecretLab, Nitro Concept und wie sie nicht alle heißen sind einfach nur China-Schrott Produkte.
Du wärst aber besser beraten, dir einen "normalen" Bürostuhl zu kaufen.
Gerade bei deiner hohen Sitzdauer macht das absolut mehr Sinn. Du wirst sehr lange und sehr viel darin sitzen, ein teurer guter Bürostuhl hält viele viele Jahre. Die meisten Hersteller geben 10 Jahre Garantie.
Wenn du den hohen Preis auf 10 Jahre umrechnest, sind auch teure Bürostühle plötzlich gar nicht mehr so teuer.



blue_focus schrieb:


> Zum Kunstleder: Es hat wohl nur den Vorteil gut abwischbar zu sein. Aber es ist eben nicht atmungsaktiv. Sprich im Winter saukalt, im Sommer heiß und man Schwitzt recht schnell darin, weil die Feuchtigkeit nirgends hin kann. Das liest man auch in den Tests so. Von der Optik her find ichs natürlich hübscher als Stoff. Alternativ gäbe es noch Echtleder, aber das ist dann wieder ne ganz andere Preiskategorie.



Ich mag auch kein (Kunst)Leder.
Das hat auch überhaupt gar nichts mit Qualität zu tun, ob man Stoff oder Leder wählt.
Das ist einfach persönliche Geschmackssache.
Ich habe hier auch eine teure Couch im 4-stelligen Breich mit hochwertigem Stoffbezug, weil ich es einfach lieber mag als Leder.
Genau so wie teure Autositze, gibt es auch immer in Variante Leder und Stoff. Auch Stoffbezüge können sehr hochwertig sein. 
Gut, die Gaming-Stühle im Billigpreisbereich bis 200€ und auch darüber haben den hochwertigen Stoff natürlich nicht..


----------



## blue_focus (29. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die ausführliche Erläuterung 

Was mich leider an regulären Bürostühlen stört ist die eingeschränkte Neigungsmöglichkeit der Lehne. 
Klar, beim Arbeiten sitze ich "eher" gerade, Wenn auch hier schon in der eher nach hinten geneigten Stellung meines derzeitigen Stuhls. Grade aber beim Zocken bin ich  so der Lümmler im Stuhl. Da will und kann ich nicht brav aufrecht sitzen müssen. Bei meinem derzeitigen Stuhl führt das dann dazu, dass ich selbst in der geneigtesten Stellung eigentlich nur mit den Schulten auf Lehne aufliegt und der restliche Rücken gar nicht gestützt wird, weil in der Luft hängend. Das ist alles andere als bequem, aber das kleinere Übel im Vergleich zum braven Sitzen im Stuhl. Das Ganze endet dann hald meistens im ständigen Umherwetzen, weil ich keine bequeme Haltung finde.


----------



## Bebo24 (2. Januar 2021)

Wenn man wirklich etwas Ergonomisches zum lange Sitzen sucht, dann taugen m.E. bei den Gaming Chairs nur der Backforce One (Plus) und der Gamechanger (da von namhaften Bürostuhlherstellern, jeweils ab ca. 500 Euro) oder vielleicht noch der Recaro Exo, der hat aber nur eine einfache Wippmechanik und ist daher für mich ausgeschieden.

Fast alle anderen Gaming Chairs sind nur billiger China-Schrott, den man mit dem Label "Gaming" teuer verkaufen will. Siehe dazu folgendes Video von Gamers Nexus - "Don't buy a gaming chair".

Also wenn Dein Budget auf 400 Euro begrenzt ist, dann schaust Du wohl besser bei Bürostühlen in dieser Preisklasse. Und vielleicht hast Du Glück und findest für den Preis sogar einen ergonomischen Stuhl, der zudem eine Kopfstütze bietet. Das ist nämlich m.E. der einzige echte Vorteil eines Gaming Chairs, dass der eben auch den Nacken und Kopt mitstützt und daher etwas bequemer sein sollte. Der Rest ist nur bling-bling, aber manche Leute stehen ja auf so Etwas...


----------



## derKenzo (3. Januar 2021)

Ich sitze in der Arbeit einige Stunden am Tag und beim Zocken auch mal die eine oder andere Stunde - beide meiner Stühle (Firma einen Ergohuman und Zuhause einen Secretlab in Stoff) bewegen sich in ähnlichen Preisregionen - ich finde den Secretlab bis auf die beim Omega erhöhten Wangen an der Sitzfläche ähnlich angenehm wie meinen Bürostuhl, vor allem im Gegensatz zum maxnomic.


----------



## ocquest (4. Januar 2021)

Bebo24 schrieb:


> Fast alle anderen Gaming Chairs sind nur billiger China-Schrott, den man mit dem Label "Gaming" teuer verkaufen will. Siehe dazu folgendes Video von Gamers Nexus - "Don't buy a gaming chair".


Haha, das ist so geil!

Ich wusste ja immer das die Gaming Chairs alle aus derselben Fabrik in China kommen und nur andere Bezüge mit anderen Firmenlogos überzogen werden.

Gut zu sehen, das hier mal jemand recherchiert hat und es nun tatsächlich bestätigt ist!
56$ kann man also bei so einem Stuhl im EK aushandeln.
Dann könnt ihr euch ja selber ausrechnen, wie die tatsächlichen Produktionskosten sind.
Dürften bei ca 25$ liegen.
Und die Leute zahlen hier in Europa zwischen 200-300€ für diesen Müll oder sogar noch mehr.

Auch super, das sich mal ein Insider zu Wort gemeldet hat und bestätigt hat, das hier ein riesiger Scam mit minderwertiger Ware läuft und den Anbietern völlig klar ist, das dieser "Trend" nur kurz laufen wird und jeder nur so schnell wie möglich soviel Kohle wie möglich machen will, bevor auch der letzte Depp merkt, das dort nur Schrott Ware verkauft wird.

Jeder, der so einen Stuhl gekauft hat, darf sich jetzt abgezockt vorkommen und sollte sich schämen..


----------



## AfroCoke (14. Januar 2021)

Kann mich dem Rest hier leider nicht anschließen, gerade so unter einer anderen Suche hier gepostet:

Habe selbst hier im Oktober nach einem passendem Stuhl gesucht (über 180cm und 80KG) und bin ebenfalls beim Concept S 300 (EX) hängen geblieben. Meine Schmerzgrenze war bei ca. 200€ und hab ihn jetzt mit ein paar makeln (gebrochene Plastikverkleidungen, dass Paket war aber auch schon sehr ramponiert), aber unbenutzt für 160€ bei Amazon bekommen.
Damals wurde mir ein Bürostuhl nahegelegt. Bei mir im Büro konnte ich die letzten Jahre ca. 7 verschiedene Stühle für mehrere hundert Euro probesitzen (4 davon hatte ich auch über mehrere Wochen/Monate).
Nach nun knapp einem Monat auf dem Concept S300, kann ich noch nicht all zu viel über die Langlebigkeit des Stuhls selbst sagen. Von der Bequemlichkeit her ist nur einer der Bürostühle einen Tick besser, der hat aber keine Kopfstütze. Alle anderen sind trotz deutlich höherem Preis für mich nicht angenehmer. Auch der Ikea Markus konnte meinen Rücken und Gesäß beim Probesitzen im Laden nicht überzeugen, gleiches gilt für den DX Racer.

Ist natürlich alles eine rein subjektive Meinung, aber ich würde unter 500€ jederzeit wieder zum Concept S300 greifen.


----------



## blue_focus (14. Januar 2021)

Also ich hab jetzt nach vielem Hin und Her den NobleChairs EPIC Hybrid-Leder genommen. Hab ihn jetzt seit Montag und bin bis bis jetzt äußerst zufrieden damit. Ich kenne jetzt auch einiges an Bürostühlen. In der Firma haben wir eh recht hochpreisige von Interstuhl.  Jemand der immer schön brav gerade im Stuhl sitzt wird mit "echten" Bürostühlen vermutlich glücklicher, aber ich kann das nicht. Gerade beim Zocken mitm Gamepad "liege" ich gerne im Stuhl und habe keinen Bock auf schön grade sitzen und da hapert es bei den meisten Bürostühlen, die ich bis jetzt kenne. Die kann man für meinen Geschmack einfach nicht weit genug nach hinten wippen lassen.


----------

